# barn finds, field finds, garage finds



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

my first gto i bought 3 weeks ago. i got phs first. in a garage for 8 years. the high school grad it was given to. stalled it , started up and engaged the starter in gear. it quit runnning , they parked it. this is the most i ever paid for a nonrunning car. 5k. when we pushed out of the garage we were turning the engine over ???? i had to get in the car and dpress the clutch so we could get it on/off the flatbed. battery from k 5 blazer, oil change , $15 fresh gas, install passanger plug wires correctly, new plugs. i had to drop the starter and remove 3 broken flwheel teeth. it fired up on the third crank. i put new front and rear windshiled seals in, carpet and passanger seat cover, mice ate it and part of the headliner. when i read how much some of these guys are able to pay for rusting hulks or completely dead machines, i realize i did good, all of my second guessing myself is gone. anybody else have a barn find or old garge sale find?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> my first gto i bought 3 weeks ago. i got phs first. in a garage for 8 years. the high school grad it was given to. stalled it , started up and engaged the starter in gear. it quit runnning , they parked it. this is the most i ever paid for a nonrunning car. 5k. when we pushed out of the garage we were turning the engine over ???? i had to get in the car and dpress the clutch so we could get it on/off the flatbed. battery from k 5 blazer, oil change , $15 fresh gas, install passanger plug wires correctly, new plugs. i had to drop the starter and remove 3 broken flwheel teeth. it fired up on the third crank. i put new front and rear windshiled seals in, carpet and passanger seat cover, mice ate it and part of the headliner. when i read how much some of these guys are able to pay for rusting hulks or completely dead machines, i realize i did good, all of my second guessing myself is gone. anybody else have a barn find or old garge sale find?


Great buy for you! Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The story would be a little sweeter if we had some/any details on the car you found.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

1966 gto 4 speed. only options, am radio, reverb, vinyl top. it has 12 bolt posi, original block with 670 heads, ra IV cam, holley and edelbrock b4p intake. custom dual exhaust, no pinch bends. i had to replace passanger seat and carpet due to mice. the headliner has a hole at the seam, it may just get shown shut for now. 60,735 miles on it. i am trying to get grady insurance. any other ins to try? AAA was ridiculus on price. i still haven't figured out how to add pics to a thread. so i have only one in the avatar


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a nice ride!!


http://www.gtoforum.com/f10/posting-pictures-5063/


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Aside from Grundy, try Haggerty (sp?) for insurance


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

I found mine in a estate sale. Old farmers place was actually looking for some farm equipment. But saw the car over in the corner of the barn. Took it home the next day. Look under active topic 64 barn find. Put in some gas , battery, and replaced some carb gaskets and the accelerator pumps(it has a 800 cfm double pumper) and it started right up. Just got it on the road thism last weekend.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet . 22 years ago we did the same thing. on a farm earning some bud ice money on weekends. saw in the barn a 73 granville convertable covered in hay. the farmers wife was mad at him a pulled out into traffic in his new car to piss him off. that was in 75. we moved all of his stuff to the back 40ty and bought the grandville for $200. next it was running and we were crusing the 'hood. we bought a 74 4 door and switched clips . it was a good high school ride.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, good find man.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

It aint a GTO story but it is a good barn find story...
I currently got a '56 Bel Air that I bought from an ex girlfriends father. 3 owner car (his older sister bought it new apparently.) I got it for $500 2 years ago. Its pretty rusty n dingy but its all there, all original, its gonna make a sweet hotrod.
It sat in his garage for 30 years, it was his first car and the first few times I asked him he wouldn't sell it. But one day when I went to pick my then-gf up to go see a movie he asked me how much I would pay for it. I told him $1500 and he said how bout $500, I got on the phone got my friend to loan me $500 and took it home that night. The gf wasn't too happy about me canceling the date but relented when he used the money to help pay for a car for her.

FWIW he does have a '68 GTO that sits in the garage/ shed. There is NO prying that out of his hands...Ive tried...

Currently the '56 is sitting at my friend's garage till I decide what I'm gonna do with it. I'm thinking Two Lane Blacktop *style* gasser...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a `56 chevy 2dr for a while. I sold the car for 2 grand and a week and a half after I sold it I got a call from a county police detective. He's all like do you own a `56 BelAir 2dr auto? I said yes but I sold it already. He said he was investigating a homicide case and they wanted to the car. He asked if there was any dog hair in the back seat, I was like sure, I think I saw some. He then asked if it had a box in the trunk with any blunt instruments, anything that could be used as a weapon? I was like yeah, there was a wooden crate in the back with old tools and stuff. It was kinda freaky. They were gunna wait until the new owner registered the car to contact him.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, thats a crazy story man. Ever figure out what went down?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, I got just the one call.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we talked to grady ins. they would not insure the car if anyone under 25 years ols would drive. our son is 20 so we passed. called hagerty ins. and the signed us up covering him also. for less than grady ins., only $17 less but that will go into the gas tank. my first gto , with insurance now and i look out side and it is snowing!! looks like i get to wait for my first drive.


----------

